# Disney’s Star Wars hotel is just like Westworld: only for the wealthy



## DrQ (Aug 6, 2021)

*Disney’s Star Wars hotel is just like Westworld: only for the wealthy*
Two nights at the immersive Galactic Starcruiser will start at $4,809








						Disney’s Star Wars hotel is just like Westworld: only for the wealthy
					

An interactive Star Wars experience won’t come cheap.




					www.theverge.com


----------



## DrQ (Aug 6, 2021)

How much for the prisoner hold?


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 6, 2021)

I hope there is a garbage compactor!!!!


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Aug 6, 2021)

Westworld wasn't for the poor, either. . .


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Aug 6, 2021)

DrQ said:


> How much for the prisoner hold?


 With or without interrogation?


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 6, 2021)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> Westworld wasn't for the poor, either. . .



I think the writer meant, "*Disney’s Star Wars hotel is just like Westworld: it's only for the wealthy" * and wrote it less clearly than he could have.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Aug 6, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> I think the writer meant, "*Disney’s Star Wars hotel is just like Westworld: it's only for the wealthy" * and wrote it less clearly than he could have.


My bad.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 6, 2021)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> My bad.



No bad at all.  I read it the same way at first.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 6, 2021)

I feel Disney is now targeting the upper middle class population because that is where the steady income will be in the next decade. IMHO.


----------



## Laurawilcox (Aug 7, 2021)

We were just in Disneyland and saw what looked like private tours in the front of the line.  We asked Guest Services and they said the private tours ran $700 per hour with a minimum of 7 hours. Agree that is a different market.


----------



## DeeCee (Aug 8, 2021)

Disney’s nuts. But they’ll get it, so maybe not so nuts. And I’m an owner for 21 years-I still think this is getting a little crazy


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Aug 25, 2021)

One more reason never to go to Disneyland again.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 25, 2021)

Rjbeach2003 said:


> One more reason never to go to Disneyland again.


I agree with your assessment, we are also finish with the  Disney Parks and the Disney Cruise Lines. IMHO, Disney is not a very good way to
Spend my retirement dollars.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 25, 2021)

Rjbeach2003 said:


> One more reason never to go to Disneyland again.


I've said this before and I'll say it again.  I am so glad I got to grow up with Disneyland and attended the park many times during my childhood.  I made my last visit there, as an adult, a few years back.  At this point between the crowds and the cost, and my age, I'm pretty sure that was my last visit.  But I look back very fondly on my many visits there.


----------



## Mongoose (Aug 25, 2021)

They are testing the market.  Prices will come down based on demand.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 26, 2021)

Mongoose said:


> They are testing the market.  Prices will come down based on demand.


Prices will not come down, because this generation have dollars to spend on extra vacations  time ,electronics gadgets and big automobiles,suv and trucks. IMHO.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 26, 2021)

Laurawilcox said:


> We were just in Disneyland and saw what looked like private tours in the front of the line.  We asked Guest Services and they said the private tours ran $700 per hour with a minimum of 7 hours. Agree that is a different market.


Generally, private tours are for the wealthy or celebrities that are also looking for some level of privacy. You don't usually just see Tom Cruise walking through the parks, but he has been to the parks.


----------

